# Warmup Necessary?



## YankeeAltima (Feb 1, 2009)

1999 Altima SE with 200,000 miles. Mobile-1 oil. Is it necessary to warm the car up on cold winter mornings? thanks in advance.


----------



## metro273 (Sep 16, 2005)

Of course the engine should be warmed up some, especially the trans fluid!


----------



## YankeeAltima (Feb 1, 2009)

how long does it take to warm up the auto trans? thanks!


----------



## 90seven (Oct 10, 2008)

I guess it depends on the temp outside. Other than that, normal warmup time is recommened at least 30 seconds. Less than that, fluids are still pretty thick, any longer, and you're pretty much burning precious fuel. I used to let it warm up until the RPMs dropped below 1000.


----------



## YankeeAltima (Feb 1, 2009)

many thanks, all. I've started to warm it up on cold mornings. I thinks it is running happier...


----------



## 90seven (Oct 10, 2008)

Happy cars, make happy drivers.


----------

